# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  Starting a blog

## sterne.law@gmail.com

I finally realized that a Blog has some value. It is a form of web site without costs - Perfect. Any suggestions where to go to start one?

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (04-Dec-09)

----------


## twinscythe12332

the blogging sites I know about(free):
http://www.blogger.com
http://wordpress.com/ (free as well. I do believe there is a version that you can use to host the blog yourself)

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (04-Dec-09), sterne.law@gmail.com (03-Dec-09)

----------


## BBBEE_CompSpec

Blogs + Googleads = bucks

----------


## twinscythe12332

Blogs + Good SEO + good content + googleads = bucks ^^

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (04-Dec-09), Dave A (04-Dec-09)

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

> the blogging sites I know about(free):
> http://www.blogger.com
> http://wordpress.com/ (free as well. I do believe there is a version that you can use to host the blog yourself)


Thanks I shall mozy on over there. I hav tried on www.businessblogs.co.za seems okay guess I will figure it out

www.businessblogs.co.za/labourlaw  :Rant1:

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (04-Dec-09)

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

> Thanks I shall mozy on over there. I hav tried on www.businessblogs.co.za seems okay guess I will figure it out
> 
> www.businessblogs.co.za/labourlaw


Oh - Dave I did put a link to the forum!!

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (04-Dec-09), Dave A (04-Dec-09)

----------


## twinscythe12332

I clicked it... leads to the landing page.

----------

BBBEE_CompSpec (04-Dec-09)

----------


## Chatmaster

I seriously recommend you use Wordpress, outstanding! Also if you want a nice free template for your WP blog you can get one here

----------

wynn (04-Dec-09)

----------


## Dave A

Nice start on the blog.



> Oh - Dave I did put a link to the forum!!


Thanks. You could also load an RSS feed widget and pull an RSS feed from here too. Constant new content that's reasonably on topic - especially if you use this one http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/e...S2&forumids=70  :Wink:

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

I started another one www.labourlawandhr.blogspot.com
My first one I like the layout of the headings compared to where the posts are one after anothe ron blogspots. Can a blog have a heading with drill down menu?
Guess one cant have everything ones own way and will have to choose which features override which.
I will try Chatrmaster suggestion later.
And will try the RSS feed as well. This is quite an interesting learning experience.
One more question - how to I put my blog address(is taht the term) into my posts. I see many have it and I presume one does not type it in each time?

----------


## twinscythe12332

in your User CP take a look for the signature section. there you can place links and the likes.

----------

sterne.law@gmail.com (04-Dec-09)

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Must I get it to point some where else?How? Thanks

----------


## twinscythe12332

what do you mean by "get it to point somewhere else?"

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Okay i got the address in posts thing. Cool.
I am really concerned about teh ordering and layout.
I will have so much info it needs to be organized so the category and hierachy feature is imperative 
Also is it possible to put attachments - lets say I want the CCMA form available for people to print, without making it a post. Can this be done?

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

You said that my link to saforum landed on front page - were you suggesting it go straight to say teh forums page? if so - how?

----------


## twinscythe12332

oh no, the landing page is fine, from your original postings on it I thought it was giving you trouble or wasn't linking through to the page. 

as for ordering and layout, you should be able to find a whole range of templates for blogspot (I know wordpress has a themes button and you can browse the available themes), so take a look around your dashboard on the blogspot site.

I know wordpress has categories, but tends to do everything in a dated format. Blogspot may be similar.

EDIT:
take a look at this :
read here

gives you some info on layout. hope that helps a bit.

----------


## Dave A

> I am really concerned about teh ordering and layout.
> I will have so much info it needs to be organized so the category and hierachy feature is imperative


A couple of quick tips.

First, pace yourself. An article a day is better than 20 in one day and then nothing for a month.

Second, don't sweat the layout and navigation too much up front. You can tweak it (and probably will) as you go along without losing any content.

----------


## twinscythe12332

That is true. the other thing to remember is that it is presented in date order. When blogs first came out they were kinda presented like social diaries. Now that they've expanded into everything under the sun, they still keep that format.

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Done, good move

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

To all those who provided advice many thanks. I seem well on my way to being a blogmaster. HA HA
More importantly - how do I drive traffic to the spot?

----------


## twinscythe12332

a few ways that people should be coming through to your blog:

SEO
- have the url to your site placed anywhere you can.
- have information that people want/need.
- word of mouth about your site and information you've given.

----------


## Dave A

There are some tips on blogging here which might also help.

----------

